# Meet George & Herbie!



## 2kids3cats4me (Jan 6, 2004)

Hey All! I finally figured out how to post pictures to the body of a message (actually, my husband figured it out!) so here's a few snapshots of my "guys." George has the orange, Herbie has the black. 

The first one was taken little over 2 years ago. They were both about 2-1/2 months old. 

The second one is of Herbie staring at the computer. Still today, he messes with the computer as a means to get my or my husband's attention diverted back to him!

The third picture is of George with his biggest obsession in life - an ice cream topping cap! I dropped one of these on the floor by accident one day and he just went nuts, pushing it all over the floor! George is lucky that we are HUGE ice cream lovers and we keep him in full supply!
 :wink: :lol: 8)


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

Your babies are adorable!!!! Are they siblings?


----------



## 2kids3cats4me (Jan 6, 2004)

Thank you very much! We are not certain that they're siblings but they sure do look like it, don't they. Except for their color differences, their markings are almost identical! Odds are in their favor of being siblings. They were in the pet store at the exact same time.

It was so funny when they were little. Herbie was a runt, probably 3/4 the size of George until about 1 year of age. Then all of a sudden he caught up and ever since then they have weighed within a few ounces of each other. 

It's kind of funny how a pet can etch it's way into your heart, isn't it? My husband and I can't imagine another day without them!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Awww, I love the first picture! Too cute... :lol:


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

awww they are really cute


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Beautiful kitties!


----------



## karaokekat (Jan 14, 2004)

Oh... so cute!


----------



## 2kids3cats4me (Jan 6, 2004)

Thanks everybody! It looks like there a lot of cute kitties out there!


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

They are very beautiful!


----------



## 2kids3cats4me (Jan 6, 2004)

Eva, your kitties are sooooo adorable! How old are they? You know, I told our vet how I wished kittens could stay small, like about the 4-month age and I jokingly asked him if there was any way to stunt their growth. He said "well, nothing I can tell you about!!" :lol:


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

George looks a lot like my cat Casey. Is George orange andwhite?


----------



## 2kids3cats4me (Jan 6, 2004)

Yep! He's orange tabby striped with about 2/3 of his body being white.


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

That's the way Casey is.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

ndkittymom said:


> Eva, your kitties are sooooo adorable! How old are they? You know, I told our vet how I wished kittens could stay small, like about the 4-month age and I jokingly asked him if there was any way to stunt their growth. He said "well, nothing I can tell you about!!" :lol:


They are now 4 months old but these pictures are older. I put some new pictures in Cat Photos. 

Me too, I wish they could stay small always.  I noticed they are getting bigger and heavier. They have 5.2 pounds now!  

I like George and Herbie.  I can't belive how similar they look! My cats are sisters and they look different from each other. 

How old are they?


----------



## 2kids3cats4me (Jan 6, 2004)

They turned 2 years and 6 months old yesterday. We know for certain that George was born on August 21, 2001 because of the records that the pet store had on him. The records for Herbie weren't quite as good but since he looks so similar to George and they're the same size we just say his birthday is 8/21/2001 as well. :wink:


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

That's nice. I don't know the real birth date of Dunga & Yoda. They just told us they are 7 weeks old. So, somehow we count it and it came to October 23.  

Something funny happened today. Dunga was sleeping with her tongue outside. My husband woke her up but she still had it outside! He took a picture and then pushed her tongue back to her mounth. I didn't see it because I was still sleeping.  

Here is the picture:


----------



## 2kids3cats4me (Jan 6, 2004)

It's so funny when that happens! Both of mine of been caught with their tongue out of their mouth before but by the time I go get the camera and come back the moment is usually gone. Guess I should leave the camera strapped around my neck all day. :lol:


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

It's really funny. This is my first time seeing this! Too bad I was sleeping and couldn't see it with my own eyes (not just the picture). If George and Herbie do it too, then probably my cats do it often too and I just never saw them.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

I just couldn't resist and decided to show you a pic from this Friday. I bathed them both. Here is Yoda:


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)




----------



## 2kids3cats4me (Jan 6, 2004)

That's funny. Kinda feel sorry for the little guy, though! :lol: 

Obviously your cats are younger than mine and it's easier to get them used to water when they're little. We never got our cats into the habit of bathing, so they don't get baths. They get brushed fairly regularly though. 

Should I try to get my cats to start bathing or just leave well enough alone now that they're adults?


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

I wish I could know! These are my first cats. Never had a cat before (just a dog). I wanted to bath them since they were small so they could get used to it. The same with brushing teeth, trimming claws,... I bathed them 2 times so far. 
Last time my hubby helped me so it wasn't that hard. The second time (this Friday) I did it on my own.  Yoda was scared - she escaped from the bath tub like 5times but Dunga was doing fine. She stayed in the bath - no problem! I couldn't believe it! The funny thing is that Yoda likes to enter in the bath tub sometimes. She started doing this about 5 days ago. I was in the bathroom brushing my teeth and she came there and entered in the bath tub. She just walks in in, licks the water and them comes out.    

I heard some people are using those... wipes (I can't remember how they call them). I saw them in the pet store. I heard the cats smell very nice after you wipe them. Basically you can use them insead of bathing. I think it would work for you and your cats.


----------



## 2kids3cats4me (Jan 6, 2004)

sentimentalgirl said:


> I heard some people are using those... wipes (I can't remember how they call them). I saw them in the pet store. I heard the cats smell very nice after you wipe them. Basically you can use them insead of bathing. I think it would work for you and your cats.


Thanks for the input! I'll look around for one of those wipes, I think. I also read a thread on here a little bit ago that talked about the importance of brushing your cat's teeth. I'm going to look for one of those 'finger toothbrushes" too.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

I remember they talked about the wipes here. For some reason, I can't find it. Give it a try because they said only good things about it. I saw it here, in Canada and the only reason I didn't buy it (yet) was the price. I found it too expensive - I guess it was before my salary.  

The fingertoothbrush is good. It takes lot of pation to brush the teeth. Sometimes I have hard time. Usually I do it after they play because that's when they are tired and are easier to handle. They hate it...and I'm sure your cats will hate it too. Probably, they just need time to get used to it. 

Good luck! and let me know how it goes...


----------

